# Finish sanding with a Festool Planex



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

http://youtu.be/eHJ5EYBhBkY

Ok this sander is awesome.
I had my doubts about the sander after rough sanding with 150 grit and about the autoclean vac after it didn't seem to live up to expectations on the popcorn ceiling.
But with the Joest 330 paper this thing is amazing. This is a 9' basement and was way easier with the Festool than the PC. The ceiling was easier cause the head actually articulates so I didn't have to hold the sander over my head (I was even able to sand the ceiling without the extension after playing around with the vac and speed settings) and I was able to get in tight spots like closets with it cause of the articulating head and the length without the extension, I was able to sand this whole basement other than the points of the angles with the Planex.
The AutoClean vac did what they claimed as well, no noticeable loss of suction for the whole job, and no bag!


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the vid.

I've been eyeing this setup for a while but due to a free tool promotional offer from PC I went with another 7800 instead.

Almost forgot....get a real flashlight and put a diffuser on it


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks 

That's a pretty sweet little light, surefire backup, puts out 80 lumens, I don't use it for checkouts though that's what my festool syslight is for


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Thanks
> 
> That's a pretty sweet little light, surefire backup, puts out 80 lumens, I don't use it for checkouts though that's what my festool syslight is for


Surefire, is an excellent brand....just not enough lumens in that particular model for me. 

Keep us updated on the planex.....I'm still tempted to get one.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks I have been eying this set up myself for over a year since I visited Festool in Indiana. 

As far as the Joest paper I never received any even though I spoke with the guy and wanted to compare the 150mm and the 125mm to Festool's Granat.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

That's a great vid Sask, I watched it last night. Helpful for learning to someone who is in the dark ages who hasn't run a sander yet :thumbup:

Have you tried any Festool paper or just the Joest? I'd like to try a couple pieces of Brilliant and Granat out when I get my sander. I doubt they'll beat (or equal) the Joest, but the Brilliant is half the cost of Joest so it's worth a shot.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't take this the wrong way, but that ceiling looked like it had already been sanded before you started.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

TonyM said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but that ceiling looked like it had already been sanded before you started.


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

TonyM said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but that ceiling looked like it had already been sanded before you started.


 Popcorn sanded off Then he finished off the ceilings.
Pay attention Man!!


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

br549 said:


> That's a great vid Sask, I watched it last night. Helpful for learning to someone who is in the dark ages who hasn't run a sander yet :thumbup:
> 
> Have you tried any Festool paper or just the Joest? I'd like to try a couple pieces of Brilliant and Granat out when I get my sander. I doubt they'll beat (or equal) the Joest, but the Brilliant is half the cost of Joest so it's worth a shot.


Tried the festool 240 and it was nice but still left some swirls, you can't beat the joest paper.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

TonyM said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but that ceiling looked like it had already been sanded before you started.


Damn I hope I didn't sand it twice. 
And Moore that a completely different job, this was a crappy basement job that I am so happy to be done, some of the worst boarding I've seen, it went straight to the bottom of my priority list and I was working on it between other jobs.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Damn I hope I didn't sand it twice.
> And Moore that a completely different job, this was a crappy basement job that I am so happy to be done, some of the worst boarding I've seen, it went straight to the bottom of my priority list and I was working on it between other jobs.


Your suppose to say, my work is so smooth, I half to rough it up by sanding, so the paint will stick:whistling2::thumbup::yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Damn I hope I didn't sand it twice.


be happy if you did it because you had unsanded spots specially screws on the walls


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Saskataper,

Im from Joest. Quick question- Do you have any problem attaching the Joest to the planex? I assume you attach it right to the foam interface they provide, correct?

Thanks


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Workaholic.. I am saddened to hear you never received my samples. I sent dozens of test sets out to everyone when the offer was presented. You can pm me and I will figure out a way to get you some more... Sorry again...


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

robert seke said:


> Hi Saskataper,
> 
> Im from Joest. Quick question- Do you have any problem attaching the Joest to the planex? I assume you attach it right to the foam interface they provide, correct?
> 
> Thanks


No problems attaching the Joest but I found it doesn't quite work as well as it does on a PC as the pads are different and the holes on the Joest tend to clog. I am really liking the festool paper and it is cheaper and available locally. The attached photos show the planex optional soft sanding pad with the interface pad witch is much thinner than the PC and the the second photo is the stock pad. 
The Joest is the best for the PC no question but the festool needs its paper to work properly.


----------

